# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  How to request a change on ubuntu documentation page lay-out?

## lhmp1967

Hello,

I'd like to request a new functionality in ubuntu package page  but I don't know the best way to do this. 

This request consists in adding a new filter by last stable (or development) release date to identify packages with no recent updates.

In this page I've just found a link to launchpad page, but I'm not sure  is the adequate way to do this request. 

Tks for any help.

----------


## howefield

> In this page I've just found a link to launchpad page, but I'm not sure  is the adequate way to do this request.


I'd suggest that if that is how the maintainers of the page would prefer feedback, then that is where to go.

In what way do you feel this inadequate ?

ps. Not sure the forums is the best place to get your question answered but thread moved to the "_Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions_" sub forum. Possibly a better fit.

----------


## lhmp1967

Thanks for the words and move this thread to a better sub forum. 

Launchpad is a bug tickets service. This is a request, some sites don't deal requests/bugs as the same way, but some others do. It's not clear for me if launchpad accept request documentation query as the same way of bug ticket.

----------


## PaulW2U

> Launchpad is a bug tickets service. This is a request, some sites don't deal requests/bugs as the same way, but some others do. It's not clear for me if launchpad accept request documentation query as the same way of bug ticket.


There are a number of other Ubuntu/Canonical web-sites that also use Launchpad to track bugs, amendments and various change requests. May be they're using Launchpad to track "work items" rather than just bugs?

I'm sure that if you log your request someone within the team will look at what you have submitted and change the status of the "bug" to something appropriate.

A status of "Wishlist" springs to mind.   :Smile:

----------

